# New to this



## xxxillusion (Aug 13, 2012)

So About to be former military I have a few things laying around that I have put into my bob I started out with a regular old rucksack with some mods to the shoulder straps added a bunch of pouches to the ruck itself. Now the question is would you have the same contents in a bag your significant other will have my thought is for the most part yes. Can I get some opinions please also I have found 3 things on the site that I know about but didn't cross my mind until I saw it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Confused a bit about what your asking. Everybody is probably going to need much of the same general stuff in their bob. Of course its best to tailor it to the specific needs of the owner ex meds etc.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Women have their own take on this and their personal items, but in general, yes, carry pretty much the same. Redundancy is good!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bring her a doofus sack and tell her to fill it with stuff she needs to live,grab an extra strap too.

doofus sack=duffel bag to those that never had one.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am married with several children. I have a BOB, my wife has a BOB and almost every child has a BOB. 35% of what is in them is very unique to the individual while the other 65% contains the same basic staples; fire starting, food, water, water purification, knife, multi-tool, 1st Aid, shelter, para-cord, duct tape, and so on, and so forth. My wife's bag, in addition to the basics, has some feminine products along with a larger sewing kit, more 1st Aid and vitamins, more personal grooming/cleaning supplies, more and varied clothing, Sudoku puzzles, extra money, etc. She also has a lot of stuff that I don't know even know what it is or what it's for. She is also saddled with a handgun, ammo and additional supplies for our youngest (the only one without a dedicated bag) but some of those items are spread out among the whole family too. My point is that every bug out bag needs to have the essentials; after that it's really up to the individual what they "need".


----------

